# Combining DIY projects



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I really find the DIY projects interesting. First thing I built was a drawboard, using a board. Problem was I had no way to hold it. I could lay it on the ground or set it on a table. I could attach it to a wall or hang it. None of those options work for me.

I also built a pipe clamp press. It worked but was difficult to use.

then I found this thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1357120

and built this:


Works great (haven't used it as a shooter yet).

Got to looking and thought there was room for a press. Found this thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2167188

I bolted it to the stand opposite the drawboard.

Then found this:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2181025

I added it to the stand and now have this:





My Hoyt is on the drawboard/shooter. My PSE is on the vise. opposite the drawboard is the press (still under construction). The legs fold so can be stored. It's a bit heavy so I will probably add wheels. I can do all the work on a bow at one station.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Guess it's a dumb idea


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks good, nothing wrong with it......


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

i like it, great build


----------



## RedlegIggy (Oct 11, 2013)

I love it. I have zero space for a workshop with 5 kids. You've inspired me to put something like this together. I have a Last Chance EZ Green in-line press, please post up pics when you get your press mounted on, I could use the ideas.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

wpod said:


> Guess it's a dumb idea


hell no!!! you did a great job well done!! ..........given me ideas now


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I was hoping to cut the last finger tonight (not usually home on Fri). Guess it will wait till Mon (an extra day off maybe).
Life of a trucker.


----------



## mainersmotive (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome, really nice.


----------



## HoytHavocNC (Oct 7, 2008)

Want to see the final result with the press completed. Hurry up already!!!


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

I may be doing a draw board sooon after seeing this and the links you supplied... Portable...
Thank you... 
I LIKE VERRY MUCH.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok you win.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Very Nice! What brand is that chop saw stand?


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

redyak3 said:


> Very Nice! What brand is that chop saw stand?


That one is Skil.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

wpod said:


> That one is Skil.


Thanks! again nice job


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

$90 - stand
30 - winch
50 - jack
55 - vise
40 - metal
40 - bolts
$305 so far, still need a few more minor things Knowing me, I probably bought stuff on sale so cost could be less. 
Still, for the price of the least expensive commercial press this is a 'do-it-all' unit. My kids helping build the press finger assemblies from metal stock, priceless.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice job, I like it a lot. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

All that's left it to drill/tap to mount the finger assemblies of the press to the jack.
Too many other obligations to work non-stop to get this done.
Next week for sure.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good to me! interested in seeing the press completed


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I finally completed the finger assemblies for the press. Now for the finishing/ polishing of them. Need to pad/coat the fingertips, slightly scratched the limb tips on my Stinger. I've considered felt, rubber, but leaning towards Plasti-dip. (suggestions? )
But everything works!
My kids like my acronym:
Bow
Adjustment,
Drawboard
And
Shooting 
Stand


----------



## 3D JOE (Aug 28, 2012)

tagged


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Only been home a few hours the last 3 weeks. Need to finish detailing (smoothing the saw cuts) on the fingers and dipping the tips in "plasti-dip". Might paint the framework.
Get home Tues morning 'but' have a meeting Tues afternoon. That kills one day off. All of Wed off but have chores at the ranch (if I go early I can sight my other 4 pins before it gets windy). Thur back on the road for another week.
I should bring thr fingers with me to work on when I should be sleeping.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Everything has been complete for awhile now. Finally used the press to change the strings on my Stinger.
Here's pics of the completed fingers on the press:

right end


left end


You can see the crank handle on the left end. Rather than flipping the handle like in the DIY thread, I hold the bow with right hand and crank with the left hand. Works ok for me.
Need assistance getting the bow back in spec (never changed strings before) so I'll be paying Nuts&Bolts a visit on Monday. Found a secure way to transport the bow on one of my motorcycles:



Removed the lid and use a spider-bungee net.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Now you just need a secure way to transport the _B.A.D.A.S.S._ via moto, and you are Set ........ :wink:

As a fellow "Pro Re-Purposer", I salute your efforts.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

wpod said:


> $90 - stand
> 30 - winch
> 50 - jack
> 55 - vise
> ...



The ShopSmith of Archery !!


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

People were asking for photos of the press now that it's done. I did a short YouTube video (my first) highlighting the projects.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JTXKPMTRY_k


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know how to imbed the video


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

mibowhunter2094 said:


>


That's more compact than what I came-up with.
Thank you.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I absolutely love it. You picked some of the best most compact tools outlined here on AT and combined them into a compact portable system. What a great great idea!
Can you post a picture of it on the no-weld press thread with a link?
this is just fabulous.


----------



## Andrew/TX (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome job!!! Definitely inspired to do this. What's not to love about an All-in-one Archery work station. Love it! :thumbs up:


----------



## jusclaires (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm just in the process of putting together my work station. I already purchased a bit to much of the stuff to take this route. But man that's cool


----------



## Silverstar723 (Apr 30, 2012)

tagge


----------



## Pablom (Nov 7, 2014)

tag


----------



## BrokenArrow68 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm more than a year late, but I am ssoooo doing this. Tell the kids the name is awesome.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

for what it is worth here is the links to all the components from the Video on youtube. Great work Pat!

Link to bow press construction:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2167188

Link to vise (purchase):
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2181025

Link to drawboard/shooter and stand:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1357120


----------



## BrokenArrow68 (Jan 31, 2016)

Could you post some close up pics of how you mounted the Bow vise to the miter stand? I bought the same vise, and then ran across your video on YouTube. I have the stand coming and will pick up the hand winch tomorrow. Just need to get an idea of how you put it on the round support arm. Thanks, awesome job.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet rig


----------



## KyleD88 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tag


FearNot said:


> Sweet rig


----------



## frodriguez01 (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow that’s really a nice setup


----------



## Ncstewart (Sep 8, 2015)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

guess got to get on computer to see pics wont open on phone even with tapatalk bet it looks cool from description 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Great build!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

